
A Rabbi Selling Kosher Vibrators - no_news_is
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-05-20/toy-vey-the-rabbi-selling-kosher-vibrators
======
saljam
I find it surreal how this article is reporting about a business based in an
Israeli settlement in the Palestinian West Bank as if that's completely normal
and isn't part of a horrible colonial occupation by any international
standard.

------
CamperBob2

       Israel’s ultra-Orthodox population is a significant and 
       growing market, making up about 11 percent of the 
       country’s 8.3 million people. The community is expected 
       to comprise about 18 percent of Israel’s population 
       within 15 years, according to government statistics.
    

I just can't understand how this is happening. This is not how it -- meaning
the progress of civilization -- was supposed to go.

~~~
rabidonrails
This comment seems strange and misguided at best. Practice of religion or
beliefs (especially when not infringing on other's rights to do so) is, I can
only hope, _exactly_ how civilization should progress.

Instead, looking down on a group of people because they are ultra-orthodox (in
any religion) - is "not how it...was supposed to go."

~~~
x3n0ph3n3
Ultra-orthodox members are not known for their tolerance of other people's
freedoms. That's one _giant_ caveat you've got there.

------
ck2
Yet another extreme religion being incredibly damaging to society and women in
particular.

~~~
goldfeld
Unfortunately we see people continue gullible to extremism in order to find a
life purpose, but it's maybe a commentary on our materialistic and empty
capitalistic system (which has all the wrong incentives lined up to stifle
education about the wealth of life experiences you could have to find purpose)
that religion has been steadily on the rise. Religion gets adepts both from
oppressed camps as well as disillusioned followers of the "things" religion--
that is, more power and things as a life purpose. Extremism happens because
it's much easier for a person made ignorant and alienated by our society to
accept a system of thought wholesale, as a framework, otherwise there would be
too much friction in their heads to enjoy the religious experiences (much like
an athlete can't have cognitive friction when performing). It's the sense of
bonding, community and shared powerful, meaningful experiences that keep
extremists together. Once our educational system gets its act together on
teaching how people can find these things elsewhere it should get better.

That said, in this case, the article points to some rabbis with a more
progressive mindset who may shake things up a bit from inside their society.
Not necessarily promising but it's nice to hear of an oasis of good
sense/empathy/tolerance once in a while.

~~~
ck2
The most progressive rabbi would not be a rabbi at all.

Fairy tales are for children, most people outgrow them.

Mass religion is very damaging to mass society.

~~~
goldfeld
Actually the article states the views very clearly: orthodox rabbis who
believe deeply in their mindset but accept modern life's progresses as not
being a threat to them. They deeply believe something yet accept/tolerate
those without the same strict views. I find it to be a good compromise (for
them, not for me.) I'll give you that "progressive" was not a good word,
though I was talking about whatever you'll call the rabbis described in the
article.

